# Verge of Divorce



## Jimmy2004 (Aug 14, 2014)

Its been a while since I last posted on here, and things have not gotten better. I constantly fight with my wife about her hating my family for no reason. Her dad is dealing with cancer and her narcissism is making the situation unbearable. I do everything for her and some days it seems like taking care of a 6 year old. My family knows of the problem and worries about me. She gets angry when I go see them or do my hobbies. I finally got to the point where I went and talked to a divorce lawyer about what to do if it goes that far. My family backs my 100% but my fear is leaving her and what she will do. She always says that my family and I don't understand or care what her family is going through, yet she still wants me to take care of her. No commitment from her to our marriage. We have no kids, no sex in 9 months (my fault in her opinion), and I dont' believe there is no more love from her. please give advice or opinions to help me forward my decision to get out of hell!


----------



## Idyit (Mar 5, 2013)

Run. 

Quickly.

Then be the man that a woman will cherish as you do her.

~ Passio


----------

